# Solved: Ceiling fan works, but not the lights



## BraveBuckeye (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a ceiling fan / lights in our kitchen that operates off of the pull switch. The other morning I went to turn on the lights, and it seemed like they all blew at once (3 lights). There is no wall switch for the fan/lights. The fan was / is still running on slow 24/7. (I have since turned the fan off with the pull switch) . I replace the light bulb(s), but still no lights. Replaced the light pull switch, still nothing (fan still works). Wired directly around the switch, still no lights but yet the fan still works! Not sure what the problem is. Checked all of the wiring and can not find any loose or broken wires. Circuit breaker is fine also. The fan and light fixture itself is a little more than a year old, and outside of replacing one light bulb a few weeks ago, has never been a problem. Any ideas or suggestions as to what to try next???


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Goodness... I'm sorry I did not reply sooner on this post. Do you still need some help?


----------



## BraveBuckeye (Jan 27, 2013)

BraveBuckeye said:


> I have a ceiling fan / lights in our kitchen that operates off of the pull switch. The other morning I went to turn on the lights, and it seemed like they all blew at once (3 lights). There is no wall switch for the fan/lights. The fan was / is still running on slow 24/7. (I have since turned the fan off with the pull switch) . I replace the light bulb(s), but still no lights. Replaced the light pull switch, still nothing (fan still works). Wired directly around the switch, still no lights but yet the fan still works! Not sure what the problem is. Checked all of the wiring and can not find any loose or broken wires. Circuit breaker is fine also. The fan and light fixture itself is a little more than a year old, and outside of replacing one light bulb a few weeks ago, has never been a problem. Any ideas or suggestions as to what to try next???


Fixed: There is a 190 watt limiter in the switch housing that blew (only had 3-40 watt bulbs in the light fixture). Replaced the entire switch housing (fortunately it was under warranty still ($40.00 if I needed to purchase it). Fan / lights were a Hunter Fan, and their warranty states that you need to send a copy of the original receipt. If not, you are out of luck unless you can somehow prove otherwise.


----------



## BraveBuckeye (Jan 27, 2013)

Drabdr said:


> Goodness... I'm sorry I did not reply sooner on this post. Do you still need some help?


 Thanks. Found help from Hunter Fan Tech Support which manufactured the fan. They are required to put a 190 watt limiter in the switch housing, which blew. Once it happens, the entire switch housing must be replaced.


----------

